# corner bead



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

So for using vinyl bead what kinda of mud do you guys use for your coats.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Joe from trim tex likes the usg blue lid with mudd max. i have to agree its nice stuff.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a guy tell me they use 90 Min for both


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We use the same mud we put it on with.... We never switch muds during the finish process.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

well hell I think ya should use 5 minute quick set


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

but seriously jc with tape is strong .I like using glue then overlay with a quick coat of jc and the 
n tape after tack dry


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

around here I have never seen anyone tape. we spray adhesive the bead and staple it every 8-12 inches. then just put 2 coats on it. then a final touch up and sand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just buy mudset beads from now on. No glue, no staples.
Use any mud you want, just throw some MudMax in it for extra strength! :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just buy mudset beads from now on. No glue, no staples.
> Use any mud you want, just throw some MudMax in it for extra strength! :thumbsup:


This^^^^ except if your using all purpose you don't need the mud max.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just buy mudset beads from now on. No glue, no staples.
> Use any mud you want, just throw some MudMax in it for extra strength! :thumbsup:





thefinisher said:


> This^^^^ except if your using all purpose you don't need the mud max.


 I can't see anything wrong with adding glue to any mud when using a product so new to the market ..A little insurance never hurts. no matter how badass you think your A/P Is. 

Trim tex suggest using foam mud with mudd max. well DUH!!! l/w muds have no glue in em..There a weak compound . Myself ..I would never apply any tape or vinyl products with a l/w mud..even with glue added.. 

In fact,,,I really haven't found a use for the L/W muds AT ALL!!!
..But that's just my opinion ..and ya know what they say about opinions...


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

what makes mudset bead different


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> what makes mudset bead different


Here's a PDF spec sheet on mudset beads.

http://www.trim-tex.com/submittal/Mud Set Submittal Sheet.pdf

If you're too lazy to read it, I'll break the key components 

-Patended mud lock flanges give 350% more bonding surface.

-The Mud Set Beads will not dent or blister and absorbs extreme impact.

-The engineered hole pattern allows excess mud to flow through and quickly self level, saving time and money.

-The rigid I-beam technology is 3 times more rigid than standard vinyl corner bead and creates a sharper corner.

-And also don't have to staple or glue.

Have you not tried them yet bro?


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

No I have been using phillips bead. I got a couple boxes




PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's a PDF spec sheet on mudset beads.
> 
> http://www.trim-tex.com/submittal/Mud Set Submittal Sheet.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> No I have been using phillips bead. I got a couple boxes


Philips bead?! I'd ask what that is, but truthfully I could care less because I know it doesn't compare to Trim-Tex.

If you want to try out the Mudset, PM your info. :thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Philips bead?! I'd ask what that is, but truthfully I could care less because I know it doesn't compare to Trim-Tex.
> 
> If you want to try out the Mudset, PM your info. :thumbsup:


 After using 4 boxes i still need to do some Moore testing. I am sending my info. LOL.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Philips bead?! I'd ask what that is, but truthfully I could care less because I know it doesn't compare to Trim-Tex.
> 
> If you want to try out the Mudset, PM your info. :thumbsup:


Did Joe send you any of the low profile mud set:whistling2:

You know, the stuff he sent to the Kiwi's to test, but not us:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did Joe send you any of the low profile mud set:whistling2:
> 
> You know, the stuff he sent to the Kiwi's to test, but not us:furious:


No, I'm not sure. Truthfully, I liked the regular mudset.
I'll talk to him about it though.
I'm not sure if they have two versions out there now, or if they just discontinued the first one and only have the lower profile one...
Not sure. I'll look into it.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

We do not have 2 versions of MSR010 for sale any where at this time. Our lower profile version (15% lower) is in the field testing phase at this time. Our tried and true MSR010 (MSBead 90 ) is working great and several hundred contractors worldwide love it! There are many more that haven't tried it yet, but we're working on that. With a five year sales history we have not one complaint on function, durability or any failure from the field.

There are a few areas like Australia and New Zealand that use 10 mm plaster board/ drywall that can utilize a slightly lower mud bump and shorter mud legs (flanges). And our proposed lower profile version may be good for those areas.

I hope this helps explain things :brows:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I can't see anything wrong with adding glue to any mud when using a product so new to the market ..A little insurance never hurts. no matter how badass you think your A/P Is.
> 
> Trim tex suggest using foam mud with mudd max. well DUH!!! l/w muds have no glue in em..There a weak compound . Myself ..I would never apply any tape or vinyl products with a l/w mud..even with glue added..
> 
> ...


In our case, we don't need to add glue in our mud for this bead. We have already used it in about 6 houses (2 boxes per house generally) It is very strong and resists impact like no other. We use a middle weight mud though (ruco middle and proform multi-use). I put on 10 pieces the other day on a small room remodel I finished out and it is a great product. Does well with durabond also.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> In our case, we don't need to add glue in our mud for this bead. We have already used it in about 6 houses (2 boxes per house generally) It is very strong and resists impact like no other. We use a middle weight mud though (ruco middle and proform multi-use). I put on 10 pieces the other day on a small room remodel I finished out and it is a great product. Does well with durabond also.


I would not trust mid weight for any adhering purpose . I use ProForm as well but black only for tape and bead, then Mid for finishing. 

Watched a flatbed go out from the local supply yard a few weeks ago with boxes of tape, bead and nothing but lafarge rapid coat ultra lightweight....thinking, my god...there sticking tape and bead with this ****? would you trust a compound that floats in water?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> I would not trust mid weight for any adhering purpose . I use ProForm as well but black only for tape and bead, then Mid for finishing.
> 
> Watched a flatbed go out from the local supply yard a few weeks ago with boxes of tape, bead and nothing but lafarge rapid coat ultra lightweight....thinking, my god...there sticking tape and bead with this ****? would you trust a compound that floats in water?


Our middle weight muds are an all purpose, but they are labeled as a mid weight. The Ruco middle will rival any other mud as good as it sticks. The preform multi-use (red top) sticks very well also. Ruco mud probably sticks better than mean green


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Our middle weight muds are an all purpose, but they are labeled as a mid weight. The Ruco middle will rival any other mud as good as it sticks. The preform multi-use (red top) sticks very well also. Ruco mud probably sticks better than mean green


If you're using pro form multi, then it's not a true AP....I don't care what the manufacturer says!! I use both black and red/multi, the red does not stick as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Our middle weight muds are an all purpose, but they are labeled as a mid weight. The Ruco middle will rival any other mud as good as it sticks. The preform multi-use (red top) sticks very well also. Ruco mud probably sticks better than mean green


 I've used it..It's an a/p mud that's thinned down..Take a bucket of ruco a/p and thin it down =mid weight...Is the ruco mid weight a taping mud? I've used the ruco regular @ mid weight ..Really didn't see a differance between the two as far as the glue goes..Ones thinner than the other is all..Didn't care for either TBH..There like trying to spread melted plastic..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I've used it..It's an a/p mud that's thinned down..Take a bucket of ruco a/p and thin it down =mid weight...Is the ruco mid weight a taping mud? I've used the ruco regular @ mid weight ..Really didn't see a differance between the two as far as the glue goes..Ones thinner than the other is all..Didn't care for either TBH..There like trying to spread melted plastic..


We use it for all phases without issue. Have yet to see a tape come off so it sticks well. I know if you put a blob on a piece of rock and try to scrape it off it will take a hunk of rock off with it  The ruco is kind of a beastly mud but it is very slick and sticky. Guessing that is where you get the melted plastic feeling lol. Definitely a better mud to use with machines.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> If you're using pro form multi, then it's not a true AP....I don't care what the manufacturer says!! I use both black and red/multi, the red does not stick as well.


Just saying for mud set beads it works perfect. Zero need to add any sort of glue or mud max. We did a coffered ceiling with the mud set and the builder decided he wanted to go with wood instead so they had to pull all the bead off. Let me say with the pro form multi-use, all of the paper from the rock was pulled off with the bead . Also had our supplier pick up some extra rock for us and while they were on their way out the sheetrock dolly smacked one of our corners really hard. Only damage was the mud popped off one small section. Was probably the equivalent of someone smacking it with a hammer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Just saying for mud set beads it works perfect. Zero need to add any sort of glue or mud max. We did a coffered ceiling with the mud set and the builder decided he wanted to go with wood instead so they had to pull all the bead off. Let me say with the pro form multi-use, all of the paper from the rock was pulled off with the bead . Also had our supplier pick up some extra rock for us and while they were on their way out the sheetrock dolly smacked one of our corners really hard. Only damage was the mud popped off one small section. Was probably the equivalent of someone smacking it with a hammer.


Compared to paper bead, do the mud set beads take more , less or about the same amount to coat them????????


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Compared to paper bead, do the mud set beads take more , less or about the same amount to coat them????????


There's less resistance sliding on vinyl than there is on paper.
Remember Slip N Slides? 
Now I go jump on a sheet of paper and see how far you slide. :jester:
So technically, faster.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

If you get to much compound under the paper metal or composite beads and get tired trying to roll/squish it out (5+ times rolling up and down) those beads will actually set off the wall and THEY WILL use more mud than our MSbeads. MSB you roll one time up & down as excess mud squishes easily through the small holes (micro perferations)

In a perfect world of install and a us vs. them comparison, MSBeads will use 5-15% more mud. But a box of mud (4-5 gallons size) costs $4.50 to $12 depending on what area you are in. Canada $9 to $19 depending on area. 

Don't be afraid to use a better bead that cost less, (20% vs Paperfaced metal) ( 50% less than Paperfaced composite 3-coat bead) 

Please give us the opportunity on your next project. Yes there are small adjustments on the installation techniques, BUT WE ARE a MUCH BETTER CORNER BEAD!!! And we care about you guys, we really do! 

Does your other bead manufacturer offer all that???

Joe Koenig


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> If you get to much compound under the paper metal or composite beads and get tired trying to roll/squish it out (5+ times rolling up and down) those beads will actually set off the wall and THEY WILL use more mud than our MSbeads. MSB you roll one time up & down as excess mud squishes easily through the small holes (micro perferations)
> 
> In a perfect world of install and a us vs. them comparison, MSBeads will use 5-15% more mud. But a box of mud (4-5 gallons size) costs $4.50 to $12 depending on what area you are in. Canada $9 to $19 depending on area.
> 
> ...


It really is a much better bead than any other I have used :yes:. Hard not to trust somebody who sends you free stuff because he believes in it so much. Since those 2 free boxes of mudset beads, we have ordered 20+ from our supplier and have told them that is the bead we will be stocking in every house from now on.


----------

